# S/African baby admin in France



## captain cook (Jan 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone

Has anyone here had a baby in France while on a long stay visa?

We are due in April and would like to know how to proceed with babies registration. passport admin?.. How we obtain her permit to stay in France, and then how we travel back to S/Africa with her a few months after she is born?

Dad has UK passport (born in SA) so not possible to get her on a UK
Mom has SA passport with long stay visa based on Dad's EU passport.

Thank you for you comments and suggestions

J & S


----------



## mjh (Oct 24, 2016)

I did a similar process in the UK. I think the policy is global.

Firstly register the birth and get the unabridged birth certificate through the SA embassy or consulate in France. You can get the forms from the embassy (by post - not download) but physically submission at the embassy is necessary, at least in the UK. The certificate will be posted to you.

Once you have that, then apply for the passport or emergency travel documents if there is not enough time. There is a fair amount of travelling to the embassy or consulate involved and time taken as the papers actually get shipped to Pretoria for process. I think the whole process took around 5 months for my kids, but I recall the embassy website says 6 months alone for the birth certificate. Otherwise have a look at the emergency travel documents.

I think time is not in your favour with this method. Does anyone have a faster solution?


----------

